# merry / happy Christmas



## lupita_riofrio

Hi!! I used to think the only correct way was to wish "Merry Christmas", but lately I've came across to the "Happy Christmas" expression. Is it correct? it sounds a bit funny... is there any difference?
Thanks a lot and Feliz Navidad!! ;-)


----------



## ampurdan

Creo que usar happy es más moderno y que a veces merry puede sonar demasiado formal. No estoy muy seguro.


----------



## swift_precision

I've never heard "i wish you a happy Christmas" it is always Merry Christmas.  Now, someone could say "have a happy holiday" in that context it wouldn't sound strange but "I wish you a happy Christmas" sounds a bit strange to me eventhough "merry" and "happy" mean basically the same thing.


----------



## buddingtranslator

Hola!

Creo que se puede usar los dos pero "Merry Christmas" es más típico. "Happy Christmas" suena un poco raro pero lo decimos de vez en cuando.

Feliz navidad!


----------



## lupita_riofrio

Thanks! That was my idea, but lately I've seen some window shops that wish "happy Christmas", and even some Xtsmas cards... but it's too strange!
So, thanks again! and MERRY Xtsmas!


----------



## fenixpollo

I agree... 
Merry Christmas  
Happy Holidays  
Happy New Year  

"Xmas" is the common abbreviation of this holiday.  I've never seen it "Xtsmas".  Some conservative Christians I've known are mildly offended by it.


----------



## srsh

Just like Mr. John Lennon would say:

And so happy Christmas       
I hope you have fun           
The near and the dear one 
The old and the young.


Lets just we all sing it along!! hehe


----------



## DaleC

srsh said:
			
		

> Just like Mr. John Lennon would say:
> 
> And so happy Christmas
> I hope you have fun
> The near and the dear one
> The old and the young.
> 
> 
> Lets just we all sing it along!! hehe



That famous song is the only place I have heard "Happy Christmas". It made me wonder if it was BE. It turns out, no, even the British say "Merry". Ever since I first heard the song three decades ago, I've wondered why he used "Happy".


----------



## monol

Hola, sólo quería añadir que "Happy Christmas" suena normal para mí (soy del Reino Unido).
¿Vosotros no creéis que "Merry Christmas" suena un poco cursi?
Personalmente yo sólo lo usaría en una tarjeta de Navidad ("*Merry* Christmas and a *Happy* New Year") para evitar la repetición de "Happy".


----------



## la_mas_deseada

Creo que Merry Christmas es el dicho más usado, pero no nadie se va a burlar si alguien dice happy christmas. Merry Christmas happy holidays and happy new year to all at WR!


----------



## JimmySeal

Se usa la expresion "happy christmas" mucho en el Reino Unido.  No es comun en otras paises.  Tambien se usa "merry christmas" mucho en el Reino Unido.

Perdonenme mi falta de acentos.


----------



## ampurdan

Una pequeña corrección LMD: no es "no nadie", es simplemente "nadie".


----------



## malaka_malaka

All the people here that say "happy christmas" is okay i see are british.
im american and i dont think ever in my life i've seen "happy christmas." its just wrong.

merry christmas - si
happy christmas - no
happy holidays - si


----------



## gothicpartner

Hello, 

Is it true that only in United Kingdom and Irland you can say both "Happy Xmas" and "Merry Xmas" to say the same thing?



Thanks
Kind Regards!


----------



## Alma Shofner

No idea. 
According to my husband: "They said things differently in Irland. They can easily say Happy Christmas".
Very interesting question.

Merry Christmas! Feliz Navidad!

Regards
Saludos


----------



## paquijote

También he oído los dos acá en los EE.UU, aunque la "Happy" con menos frecuencia.  De cualquier modo no te preocupes mucho de cuál deberías usar:  Se entiende el sentimiento igual se lo agradece.

Por favor corrijanme my Spanish!!


----------



## Adge

Quisiera aportar que aunque a veces llegues a escuchar "Happy Christmas" por aquí, se escucha antiguo y un poco raro. Creo que sería mejor decir "Merry Christmas" si no quieres que te corrijan.
Saludos y por cierto, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sprache

I can honestly say that I had never heard "Happy Christmas" until I watched a British movie several years ago. It's very uncommon here in the States. We almost always say "*Merry* Christmas". I'm not sure whether or not they're interchangeable in Britain, however.

Merry Christmas! / ¡Feliz Navidad!


----------



## LnGwStX

Tengo parientes del Reino Unido, y ellos dicen los dos.  Pero aquí en los EEUU solo se usa "merry", pero solamento en la frase "Merry Christmas".  La palabra "merry" casi nunca se oye aparte del contexto de la navidad.


----------



## wandererfrombirth

Aunque parece que ya se resolvo (perdonen la falta de tildes), solo queria anadir algo... Soy britanico y estadounidense (a proposito, seria "mitad" en este caso--es decir "soy una mitad britanico", etc.?), y les puedo asegurar que en EEUU solo se dice "Merry", pero que en el Reino Unido, aunque se usan ambos, lo que mucho mas he oido es "Happy".

Por favor, si cometo un error corrijanme!  Gracias


----------



## gothicpartner

wandererfrombirth said:


> ("soy una mitad britanico", etc.?),


 
You'd say: Soy mitad británico y mitad estaunidense.

and thank you for confirming it.


----------



## wandererfrombirth

Thanks  Gracias!


----------



## YoHeVistoCosas

Hola, unos cuantos años después.

Soy español, pero lo que he oído al respecto es que "Merry Christmas" es la fórmula de felicitación tradicional. 

En estos tiempos de corrección política, no parece adecuado felicitarle las Navidades (Christmas, que es una fiesta cristiana) a alguien que en principio no sabes si es cristiano o no. Por eso, lo que se suele desear hoy día es "Happy holidays", que no tiene relación con la religión, sino solamente con el hecho de que estamos en una época de vacaciones.

Como "Merry" es efectivamente una palabra arcaica, que sólo solía emplearse en la construcción "Merry Christmas", al sustituir "Christmas" por "Holidays" sustituimos también el arcaico calificativo "Merry" por el más actual "Happy".


----------



## Everybody Needs Somebody

Un amigo inglés me dice que en su país es ligeramente más usado "*Happy Christmas*".


----------



## last time

YoHeVistoCosas said:


> Hola, unos cuantos años después.
> 
> Soy español, pero lo que he oído al respecto es que "Merry Christmas" es la fórmula de felicitación tradicional.
> 
> En estos tiempos de corrección política, no parece adecuado felicitarle las Navidades (Christmas, que es una fiesta cristiana) a alguien que en principio no sabes si es cristiano o no. Por eso, lo que se suele desear hoy día es "Happy holidays", que no tiene relación con la religión, sino solamente con el hecho de que estamos en una época de vacaciones.
> 
> Como "Merry" es efectivamente una palabra arcaica, que sólo solía emplearse en la construcción "Merry Christmas", al sustituir "Christmas" por "Holidays" sustituimos también el arcaico calificativo "Merry" por el más actual "Happy".


Hola, en el Reino Unido nadie dice "Happy Holidays", que para nosotros suena muy americano. Aquí lo normal es decir "*Happy *Christmas".
Estoy de acuerdo con la persona que dijo que "Merry Christmas" puede sonar un poco _cursi_, y creo que esto se debe a que (como has dicho) "merry" es una palabra arcaíca que ya no se usa mucho fuera de esa felicitación, pero también porque la fórmula normal para felicitar a alguien es "Happy [lo que sea]"... "Happy Birthday", "Happy Anniversary", "Happy Easter", "Happy Mother's Day"... Y diría que por esto _siente _normal decir también "Happy Christmas". Si se cambia por "Merry", a mí personalmente me suena un poco falso, o no se qué...

Así que en mi opinión: En las islas británicas: "Happy Christmas" = lo normal, "Merry Christmas" = también se dice y se escribe, y no suena raro, pero pueder sonar un poco hmmmm, bueno, como he dicho arriba .


----------



## Everybody Needs Somebody

last time said:


> Hola, en el Reino Unido nadie dice "Happy Holidays", que para nosotros suena muy americano. Aquí lo normal es decir "*Happy *Christmas".
> Estoy de acuerdo con la persona que dijo que "Merry Christmas" puede sonar un poco _cursi_, y creo que esto se debe a que (como has dicho) "merry" es una palabra arcaíca que ya no se usa mucho fuera de esa felicitación, pero también porque la fórmula normal para felicitar a alguien es "Happy [lo que sea]"... "Happy Birthday", "Happy Anniversary", "Happy Easter", "Happy Mother's Day"... Y diría que por esto _siente _normal decir también "Happy Christmas". Si se cambia por "Merry", a mí personalmente me suena un poco falso, o no se qué...
> 
> Así que en mi opinión: En las islas británicas: "Happy Christmas" = lo normal, "Merry Christmas" = también se dice y se escribe, y no suena raro, pero pueder sonar un poco hmmmm, bueno, como he dicho arriba .


 
Clarísima explicación. ¡Gracias! Es muy útil para todos los que teníamos esa duda.


----------



## The Prof

I have just looked at our Christmas cards. On the outside, several say "Merry Christmas" and none say "Happy Christmas". Printed inside, some do have "Happy Christmas", but not one single person has used either of these expressions in their handwritten greeting - Best Wishes seems to be the favourite in writing!

This thread has really made me think about what I say myself. Definitely not "Happy Holidays" - as Last Time said, it's not used here in the UK. Personally I don't feel quite right saying "Happy Christmas", because it wasn't used when I was growing up, but I no longer feel totally comfortable with "Merry Christmas", either. I think, on reflection, that nowadays I usually say to people *"have a good/great Christmas*"!


----------



## wandererfrombirth

Tampoco decimos "Happy Holidays" acá en EEUU a menos que tratemos de ser politicamente correcto.  Se encuentra en las comerciales y en las publicidades, pero se suele decir "Merry Christmas".  Para nosotros también la palabra 'merry' es arcáica; la usamos en tres expresiones solamente:

1. Robin Hood and his Merry Men
2. "Eat, drink and make merry...(for tomorrow we die)"
3. Merry Christmas.

Con la última, es una expresión ficha nomás.  Por eso no la cambiamos ni la modernizamos.

En cuanto a la corrección política, realmente la tomás en serio?  Para mí es algo esteríl y repulsivo, en general.  Uno puede ser moderado y normal/bueno (es decir no-racista, no-machista, etc.) sin tener que decir tales tonterias.


----------



## TheEnzo8

I've got a doubt since a lot of years... What's the origin of the word "merry"? Why you say "Merry Christmas" instead using "Happy" or "Good"?


----------



## zippiezen

TheEnzo8 said:


> I've got a doubt since a lot of years... What's the origin of the word "merry"? Why you say "Merry Christmas" instead using "Happy" or "Good"?


 
It may because Christmas and New Year are celebrated at around the same time, for example 
people give out cards saying "Merry Christmas and Happy New Year," thus avoiding the
repetition of the word "happy." my opinion. XD


----------



## TheEnzo8

Yes, maybe. It makes sense... 

In Spain, we say, or write: "Feliz Navidad y *próspero* año nuevo".


----------



## donbill

TheEnzo8 said:


> I've got a doubt since a lot of years... What's the origin of the word "merry"? Why you say "Merry Christmas" instead using "Happy" or "Good"?



_Happy Christmas_ would sound quite strange to me. _Merry Christmas and Happy New Year_ is the standard way to say it--at least in my part of the English-speaking world.


So... Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you!


----------



## MHCKA

The point isn't the use but the origin.


----------



## blasita

"Morris Dictionary of Word and Phrase Origins" by William and Mary Morris (HarperCollins, second edition, 1977) 

_"Merrie England. England of the Anglo-Saxon period and the Middle Ages was not a very happy place to be, let alone 'merrie.' So why this phrase indicating revelry and joyous spirits, as if England were one perpetual Christmastime? The answer is that the word 'merrie' originally meant merely 'pleasing and delightful,' not bubbling over with festive spirits, as it does today. The same earlier meaning is found in the famous expression, 'the merry month of May.'"_

Anyway, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## expatriotlaguy

TheEnzo8 said:


> I've got a doubt since a lot of years... [Better: I've wondered for many years:] What's the origin of the word "merry"? Why would you say "Merry Christmas" instead using "Happy" or "Good"?



Basically it's tradition.  "Merry Christmas" is a set phrase.  *Merry* has connotations of cheerfulness and laughter associated with  celebration; *happy* is much more generic and can mean anything from content to joyful.


----------



## Lis48

In BE we usually say Happy Christmas not Merry Christmas. 
Strange that the word _merry_ originated in medieval England but tends to be used more by the Americans than by the British.
 I suspect it´s because Americans say "Happy Holidays" which we never would in the UK, so they have used up their_ happy_!


----------



## TheEnzo8

blasita said:


> "Morris Dictionary of Word and Phrase Origins" by William and Mary Morris (HarperCollins, second edition, 1977)
> 
> _"Merrie England. England of the Anglo-Saxon period and the Middle Ages was not a very happy place to be, let alone 'merrie.' So why this phrase indicating revelry and joyous spirits, as if England were one perpetual Christmastime? The answer is that the word 'merrie' originally meant merely 'pleasing and delightful,' not bubbling over with festive spirits, as it does today. The same earlier meaning is found in the famous expression, 'the merry month of May.'"_
> 
> Anyway, Merry Christmas everyone!



Thanks!! I guess this is exactly what I was searching. But, can you please translate it to me? I'm no really good in English-- I'm only 14.


----------



## Moritzchen

FYU it seems the hip way of saying it this season in sunny California is "Have a *good* Christmas!"


----------



## asm

malaka_malaka said:


> All the people here that say "happy christmas" is okay i see are british.
> im american and i dont think ever in my life i've seen "happy christmas." its just wrong.
> 
> merry christmas - si
> happy christmas - no
> happy holidays - si



I don't think this is wrong, it's just uncommon; tradition is the only argument to say Merry is the only option, but now we see other people using it and finding it natural to their ears.


----------



## nangueyra

lupita_riofrio said:


> Hi!! I used to think the only correct way was to wish "Merry Christmas", but lately I've came across to the "Happy Christmas" expression. Is it correct? it sounds a bit funny... is there any difference?
> Thanks a lot and Feliz Navidad!! ;-)



Para aquellos que están aprendiendo inglés señalo un pequeño error.

Debe decirse "... I've come across ..." To come - came - come


----------



## andy town

Hello. I would use "happy" if I was greeting someone in person, like "Good morning. Happy Christmas."
Andy


----------



## Istriano

> That change in meaning [i.e. the 'Merry' in 'Merry Christmas'] is  apparently viewed with disfavour by Queen Elizabeth II, who wishes her  subjects a ‘happy’ rather than ‘merry’ Christmas in her annual Christmas  broadcasts. The idea of a modern-day merry England is presumably  unwelcome at the palace.



http://dialectblog.com/2011/12/15/christmas-dialect-divide/


----------



## andy town

So Merry Poppins and a Happy New York!
Andy


----------



## Istriano

It seems that ''Happy Christmas'' is almost exclusive in Irish English.


----------



## Teacher Paty

Hola paquijote 
En respuesta a tu solicitud para corregir tu español, te comento que en vez de decir corrijanme yo diría " Por favor corrijan mi español" ya que conrrijanme mi español suena repetitivo.

Saludos


----------



## James2000

Another vote for 'happy' over 'merry' (from outside the UK and US).  To me, 'merry' is used (and over-used) in printed Christmas cards and shop windows and horribly over-played Christmas songs that you hear played incessantly in public places.  Also, 'merry' sounds to me a bit too much like you expect the person to drink too much.  

The only time I'd consider using 'merry' is, as somebody else said, to avoid repetition with the 'happy' in 'happy new year', although I'd probably rephrase the sentence to avoid 'happy new year' before resorting to 'merry'.


----------



## Mimsi

The well known Christmas poem by an American, Clement Clarke Moore, in 1822, "A Visit from St. Nicholas" ('Twas the night before Christmas when all through the house...), ends with the phrase "Happy Christmas to all, and to all a good night!"


----------

